# We need a photo comp!



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

After my photo comp and the entries we recieved for it I reckon this forum needs a monthly photo comp, some of the pics posted over the last week are fantastic and it would be great if people could win something token for their photographic skills.

Could this be done without too much expense, and are any of you guys in the retail fishing/yakking industry interested in supporting an idea like this with some kind of donation? a lure or two would do!

What's everyones thoughts on something like this for the forum ??


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I agree it's a good idea Funda and can only lead to bigger and better things for the forum, which is going from strength to strength IMHO.  
C'mon all of our 'industry' members, the quality of photos already on display can only get better with a little 'incentive" don't you think?
After all, a picture speaks a thousand words as they say :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

guys....it's coming..

just bear with me for a little while.

thanks.


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi allan
count me in, great idea i will donate two lures a month towards the comp
a couple of friends of mine already do this on kayakfishingsydney.com
love to help out
let me know the details


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

eastcoast said:


> hi allan
> count me in, great idea i will donate two lures a month towards the comp
> a couple of friends of mine already do this on kayakfishingsydney.com
> love to help out
> let me know the details


Nice one Eastcoast 8)

Hopefully I can manage to submit a winning photo.....I lost my only Eastcoast Fizzer the other which which I won in the KFS photo comp last year!!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I just won the photo comp on KFS this month!!! Those boys love my barra photos. Seeing as how this is the second time I have won it in a few months I am happy to donate my winnings for this month if it helps to kick off a photo comp for this great site.

So what do you think about a "trial run" for either May or June Davey G.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep nice idea Funda...and goodonya DaveyG for taking the healm (but don't take on too much and get overworked mate). Thanks eastcoast for a kind offer, a bit like WayneD some of ya gear filtered down to me via KFS and was much appreciated 8)  .


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Great stuff Mick lures are perfect as give aways for this type of competition 

What are you upto Davey? hmmm? bit tight lipped there mate :shock: :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats all well and good and i really like the idea but how does that tie in the with advertising and the sites reg's.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

How does donating a few lures for a free competition turn into advertising? I doubt that could be breaking any rules, but I admit I havnt looked.

Jaysea lures and a Hobie dealer have donated some gear for the online fishing comp, I cant see what the problem is.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Cos when you say that such and such has donated something it's advertising the company it's being donated from. 
Just make sure you get a iron clad ruling first before we all get too excited


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN, did i do the wrong thing,
only been on the web for a couple of months, only trying to help fellow yakkers out, i have given hundreds of lures away in the past with not a mention of brand, i do not give a f%#@ about advitising my business as i will be closing it down next year, so i can do more fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

To reply again.

Theres nothing more I'd like to see than Mick donating some lures as he already has been very generous with his advice and providing (damn fine) products to AKFF members. I'd like to assure members (and Mick himself) that Eastcoast/Mick is NOT the issue on this matter. Apologies if anyone has made you feel that way Mick. 

As you may/may not be aware the site mods are currently in the process of liasing with Scott (site admin) about the sites 'commercial' policy which we feel is too restrictive. THere are current policies in place which the mods would like to change. Unfortunately Scott has been difficult to contact in the last few weeks (however we are now communicating with him again).

We WANT to offer more opportunities for prizes to all members via comps, giveaways, demo days etc etc but the CURRENT site policy does restrict what we can and cannot do. Therefore we are working behind the scenes in the attempt to get this changed asap (hopefully for the better).

So, as I mentioned a few days ago, PLEASE bear with me on this one. The photo comp WILL happen, and I'd like to thank Mick and others for their offers.

Once we have a 'green light' I'll let you all know. In the meantime, sharpen up those camera trigger fingers in readiness for the AKFF monthly photo comp!!

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Good stuff Davey, I think Scott is going to have to trust someone with "the keys" if he is unable to run the forum himself.

Thanks for the update.

8)


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

52cm bream creek


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

OMG!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hehehe!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

tryhard said:


> Is that a SNAG EMO look.


Na this is


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

i'm sorry i could'nt get the wife in as well, sorry is this highjacking this post


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbhI//0AAAvbgAASACG6OAAKr/vewCAASIptQAzUaepkaeobU0Imk09IGIaDEwJmA4W/N3JUepHR+RyXUTYEJFHgetr5wmdhYAlLUiPLCKkxBCqb1s0RkjFR/6hhtcXckU4UJC4SP/9A


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

dang!






:lol:  :lol:


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

1 2 3 4 5 6 finger's. no wonder he's good on the geetaaar


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

You beaut , a photo competition , love piccies, seeing i cant catch bloody fish , maybe i can win something in this comp, and win some Eastcoast lures and with those lurers catch some fish and then win the monthly fisging comp , see , its all worked out, its just a longer way to go round it  8)


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

daveyg 
got you email the writing's on the wall, send parcel off on monday morning thank for all the hard work, looking foward to seaing the end results EASTCOAST LURES haveaniceday


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK folks...stay tuned for the AKFF EASTCOAST LURES MONTHLY PHOTO COMP...coming soon to the worlds best Kayak Fishing site


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

shit i thought it was the universe's biggest forum, sorry i've got the wrong place :wink:  :twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh fantastic , cant wait , are nudes allowed :shock: :shock: cause i'v got some great shots of occy   :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh come on Barry, the site has been building for years now and you want to undo it all with a picture of occy nude :lol: :lol: :lol:

God that would scare everyone away :lol:

Almost as bad as peril in his green swimsuit
Or Gatesy in his pink crocs :shock:

Cheers dave


----------

